# Xigmatek Utgard - Alle Informationen gesichtet



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Januar 2010)

Das neue Xigmatek Utgard kommt bald!
Pcgh hatte auch einen Artikel darüber,allerdings war damals nur 1 Bild bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun auf der Xigmatek Homepage gibt es alle Infos und Bilder.
Es verfügt unter anderem über eine Lüftersteuerung für 6 Lüfter,HDD Käfig,Wasserkühlung-Schlauch-Durchführungen und wie man es bei Xigmatek Gehäusen schon kennt einen schwarzen Innenraum
Außerdem wird es das Utgard in 3 verschieden Varianten geben:
-Mit Side Window
-Ohne Side Window , dafür aber mit großem Mesh Gitter
-Ohne Mesh und Window dafür aber 2x 120mm Lüfterplätze.

Das ganze Gehäuse erinnert dann so ein wenig an das Antec Twelve/Nine Hundred



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feature Liste (meine übersetzung^^)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Komplette Mesh Front[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Schraubenloses Design für die 5,25" Schächte.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Schraubenloses Design für die erweiterungs Slot-Bleche[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Vier 3.5" HDD zu 5.25" Schacht Adapter (HDD-käfig)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Vorinstallierter 170mm Oben orange fan with white LED.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Vorinstallierter 120mm Vorne und hinten (Orange mit weißen Led´s).[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Cpu Kühler Loch im Mainboard Tray.[/FONT]                                               
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-Anti-Vibration Gummi für Netzteil
[/FONT]                                        -Staubfilter für Netzteil Lüfter
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]-14cm Lüfter (unten) kann ohne Schrauben befestigt werden.

[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
XIGMATEK


----------



## Explosiv (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH war schneller , 





ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Pcgh hatte auch einen Artikel darüber,allerdings war damals nur 1 Bild bekannt.


 Seid gestern aber nicht mehr : Xigmatek Utgard: Erstes Bild des kommenden Gehäuses aufgetaucht - Update: Bilder - Xigmatek, Utgard, Gehäuse

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2010)

Um die Übersicht zu wahren, geht es deswegen auch hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...menden-gehaeuses-aufgetaucht.html#post1401611


----------

